# خاصية أكثر المواضيع تقييماً لليوم



## My Rock (10 أكتوبر 2012)

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُم​
كل يوم يُكتب في المنتدى عشرات من المواضيع المُميزة التي تنال إعجاب الأعضاء بشكل أو بآخر. من أنجح الوسائل للتعبير عن الإعجاب بالمواضيع هي خاصية التقييم. 

الخاصية الجديدة التي تم إضافتها اليوم هي خاصية عرض أكثر المواضيع تقييماً خلال ال 24 ساعة الماضية. هذه الخاصية ستساعد على عرض هذه المواضيع في أعلى المنتدى كنوع من التمييز.


بإمكانك أنت كعضو ان تشترك في تقييم المواضيع التي تنال إعجابك لرفعها في أعلى المنتدى كنوع من التشجيع والمشاركة. كلما زاد عدد التقييمات كلما زادت نسبة عرض الموضوع في أعلى المنتدى.

الخاصية الجديدة هي تحت التجربة الآن ومتاحة للأعضاء من عضوية عضو نشيط فما فوق.

سلام المسيح
*منتديـات الكـنيسة*


----------



## white.angel (10 أكتوبر 2012)

*مبروك لينا ... كل يوم فكره جديده *
*شكراً روك *​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (10 أكتوبر 2012)

روعه جداااااا يا مستر روك


----------



## كلدانية (10 أكتوبر 2012)

خاصية حلوة ومفيدة 
شكرا لماي روك على هذا الاجراء 
المميز في منتدانا 
ربنا يوفقك​


----------



## amgd beshara (11 أكتوبر 2012)

فكرة حلوة جدا 
الرب يباركك و يديك علي حسب تعبك و امانتك الكتيره


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2012)

فكرة جميلة جدا ربنا يبارك خدمتك 
ودايما تكون سبب فى رفع مستوى المنتدى ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*فكره جميييييييييييييله
الر يبارك تعبكم
ويديم البركه والنعمة عالمنتدي
*


----------



## grges monir (11 أكتوبر 2012)

فكرة جميلة ومميزة
دائما منتدانا يقدم التميز


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 أكتوبر 2012)

فكره رائعه و جميله----

 بس انا كان عندى سؤال-- هضرتك بتتكلم على التقييمات الى الموضوع واخده الى هو  الى هو فى اول مشاركه "رأس الموضوع" صح؟؟
 مش عدد التقييمات الى فى الموضوع ككل.. صح؟


----------



## My Rock (11 أكتوبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> فكره رائعه و جميله----
> 
> بس انا كان عندى سؤال-- هضرتك بتتكلم على التقييمات الى الموضوع واخده الى هو  الى هو فى اول مشاركه "رأس الموضوع" صح؟؟
> مش عدد التقييمات الى فى الموضوع ككل.. صح؟



صحيح. عدد التقييمات هو عدد تقييم الموضوع (أول مشاركة) فقط وليس كل الموضوع.


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 أكتوبر 2012)

My Rock قال:


> صحيح. عدد التقييمات هو عدد تقييم الموضوع (أول مشاركة) فقط وليس كل الموضوع.


 
 طيب اشكرك على الرض-- كانت تهمنى المعلومه دى


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (11 أكتوبر 2012)

راااااااائع 
خاصية جميلة جداا ومهمة .. 
والأهم إنها هتشجع الأعضاء على وضع مواضيع كثيرة وهادفة


----------



## حبيب يسوع (11 أكتوبر 2012)

فكرة ممتازة الرب يباركك


----------



## The Coptic Legend (11 أكتوبر 2012)

فكره حلوه و ستزيد من منافسه الاعضاء على كتابه مواضيع جيده​


----------



## The Coptic Legend (12 أكتوبر 2012)

ولكنى افضل ايضا ان توجد خاصيه افضل المشاركات تقييما​


----------



## grges monir (12 أكتوبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> راااااااائع
> خاصية جميلة جداا ومهمة ..
> والأهم إنها هتشجع الأعضاء على وضع مواضيع كثيرة وهادفة


طبعا رائع
 منتى اسمك محتكر الخاصية دى من ساعة  مبدأت ههههه
مش بحسد ههههههه


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (12 أكتوبر 2012)

grges monir قال:


> طبعا رائع
> منتى اسمك محتكر الخاصية دى من ساعة  مبدأت ههههه
> مش بحسد ههههههه




هههههههههههههه

طيب ياله إعمل زى وأنا هشجعك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 أكتوبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> طيب ياله إعمل زى وأنا هشجعك


*دة راجل مسكييين زى حالاتى *
*مش بياخد التقييمات فِردة ولوى دراع :99:*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (12 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *دة راجل مسكييين زى حالاتى *
> *مش بياخد التقييمات فِردة ولوى دراع :99:*



ههههههههههههه
تنكر إن المواضيع قيمة :t9:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 أكتوبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> تنكر إن المواضيع قيمة :t9:


*لأ مانكرش*
*وحد يقدر يفتح بقه ؟؟؟:closedeye*


----------



## white.angel (12 أكتوبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> تنكر إن المواضيع قيمة :t9:


*بحب فيك شخصيتك القويه :99:*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*وآآآآدى تقييم تاانى*
*أحنا رجالة ما بنخافش ....ولا مؤاخذة ld:*
*ولا بنتهدد :closedeye*


----------



## grges monir (12 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *دة راجل مسكييين زى حالاتى *
> *مش بياخد التقييمات فِردة ولوى دراع :99:*


شكلها حرية وعدالة عبود هههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 أكتوبر 2012)

grges monir قال:


> شكلها حرية وعدالة عبود هههههه


*سيبها تاخد لها يومين ....:99:*
*أنا وانت نروح للزعيم ونقوله أن فيه فِردة بتتاخد على الخاصية تييى ...*
*كل ما أفتح المنتدى ألاقى سنجة فى جنبى *
*روح قيم ...وإلا ....*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (12 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وآآآآدى تقييم تاانى*
> *أحنا رجالة ما بنخافش ....ولا مؤاخذة ld:*
> *ولا بنتهدد :closedeye*



أوك يا نمر 
سيتم سحب التهديد ويحل السلام محلة 
وليرجع الأسد إلى عرينة مؤقتاً


----------



## grges monir (12 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *سيبها تاخد لها يومين ....:99:*
> *أنا وانت نروح للزعيم ونقوله أن فيه فِردة بتتاخد على الخاصية تييى ...*
> *كل ما أفتح المنتدى ألاقى سنجة فى جنبى *
> *روح قيم ...وإلا ....*


اممممم انا معاك ان لازم نوضع حد للموضوع دة هههه
بس مش مستاهلة قوى فى الفترة دى التصعيد دة
احنا حذرنا اهو 
عدانا العيب  مش كدة
يعنى لما تدخل وتلاقى شرطة على اسمها متتخضش هههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 أكتوبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> تنكر إن المواضيع قيمة :t9:



*دة انا طلعت مش لوحدى اللى بتهدد :smi420:

يا جماعة الملكة لازم تتدلع 

( يلا هيصى مظبطاكى اهو بكل الاشكال عدى الجمايل :99: )*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (13 أكتوبر 2012)

grges monir قال:


> اممممم انا معاك ان لازم نوضع حد للموضوع دة هههه
> بس مش مستاهلة قوى فى الفترة دى التصعيد دة
> احنا حذرنا اهو
> عدانا العيب  مش كدة
> يعنى لما تدخل وتلاقى شرطة على اسمها متتخضش هههههه








عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *سيبها تاخد لها يومين ....:99:*
> *أنا وانت نروح للزعيم ونقوله أن فيه فِردة بتتاخد على الخاصية تييى ...*
> *كل ما أفتح المنتدى ألاقى سنجة فى جنبى *
> *روح قيم ...وإلا ....*









sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *دة انا طلعت مش لوحدى اللى بتهدد :smi420:
> 
> يا جماعة الملكة لازم تتدلع
> 
> ( يلا هيصى مظبطاكى اهو بكل الاشكال عدى الجمايل :99: )*




هههههههههههههههه طيب
أنا هحطلكوا روابط المواضيع فى البروفايل
 وإنتوا هتقيمونى أوتوماتيك 
وبإرادتكوا من غير تهديد 

وده أخر كلام عندى 
ياله أنا فى إنتظار تقيم المشاركة دى 
أوك


----------



## ElectericCurrent (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*رجاء ونداء​*>+
أتمنى كإقتراح    لا أدرى  إذا  كان  الاستاذ  ماى  روك   سيقرأءه  ام لا - :
"  أن يكون  المجال الذى تظهر فيه هذه الخاصية " محل  إختيار  
هل فى أعلى الصفحة ام فى أسفل الصفحة 
فهل  من  إقتبال  او بحث  لهذا المقترح 
تقبلوا إحتراماتى وتقديري مع شكرى مقدماً+


----------

